# Controlling Phosphates



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

New to the idea of controlling phosphate levels in the aquarium. Since I rely on tap water, I will be stuck with having to remove them. What are some ways you are using to keep this stuff in check?


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Freshwater or saltwater? There are a variety of phosphate removing resins you could look into


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

freshwater. thanks.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the best one I have used.
Bulk packaged Granular ferric oxide GFO for aquariums - English


----------

